# Birmingham Anchor Exchange



## Ghost Walker (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone been down there? I'd love to check it out sometime, been researching via google which gives some information but can anyone PM me some details??


----------



## Dark Prince (Apr 28, 2008)

Forget it.........

There is no way you are gonna get into Anchor Exchange. Its more secure than a secure thing at a secureness convention. Someone did get in a few years ago but since this visit BT uprated their security. As i said before forget it..........

DP


----------



## Ghost Walker (Apr 28, 2008)

Dark Prince said:


> Forget it.........
> 
> There is no way you are gonna get into Anchor Exchange. Its more secure than a secure thing at a secureness convention. Someone did get in a few years ago but since this visit BT uprated their security. As i said before forget it..........
> 
> DP



Thats a shame


----------



## awp01 (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28e35wmElCY&feature=youtu.be&a

A short report about the Anchor Exchange and tunnels from the BBC archives.


----------

